# Kayak Fishing in the marshes of Tybee & Little Tybee



## CaddymanNC (Mar 10, 2017)

I will be in the Savannah/Tybee area soon and will be bringing my kayak for a few days of fishing.  Would appreciate any information on how the fishing is in the marshes and creeks/rivers of Bull, Half Moon Creek, Lazaretto, Wilmington, and Tybee Creek?  Looking mostly to fish for reds and trout.  What about the Warsaw National Refuge Marsh area?  Have appreciated reading through the various conversations the last couple of months.  Nice to see guys helping each other out.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 11, 2017)

If you dont mind a tag along i could meet you and show you some spots. Or i can send you some good spots to hit.


----------



## CaddymanNC (Mar 12, 2017)

No problem going out together if your schedule permits.  Wife and I get down there on Saturday the 25th so could go as quick as Sunday the 26th.  I am a fresh water guy learning how to fish for reds and trout so hopefully wouldn't slow you down to much.  We are staying on Tybee for the week.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm off the 27,28,31,1,2


----------



## Goat (Apr 15, 2017)

I will be yak fishing and camping on Little Tybee May1-3 if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## stub08 (May 30, 2017)

Any more suggestions on tybee with a kayak? Places? Good marsh?


----------

